# New, spacious dove enclosure - tips highly appreciated!



## FreddyCH (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey guys

I am stepping up quite a bit from a not so small, yet definitely too small cage to a quite large indoor loft for my two Senegalese Doves.

Both of them are quite young (hatched around October 2021) and I wish to give them a safer and more beautiful place to enjoy their time.

I got myself a cage (see pictures attached) of 2m height, 2m length and 1m depth (79in height and length, 39in depth). Two sides as well as the top are made of mesh, the other sides are wooden plates.

It would be really great to hear your recommendations for the two doves and what you would prefer putting in their cage. Besides from obvious perches and branches, I am also considering getting them a bird bath as well as a night box for extra safety.
Additionally, some plants are also in my mind (the non toxic ones of course).

Would there be any recommendations from your side? Could you give me any tips or special precautions I should take? I have my doves since November and I am not yet that experienced when it comes to these little birds.

Any help is really appreciated! 

Cheers,
Freddy









The cage they will receive.










Cassopeia (female, right) and Kuniberta (male, left) are eagerly waiting for their new cage


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, 

That's a very nice space for them, they should be be a lot happier in there new home.

Good Job,
Good Luck


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's a nice cage. Keep things natural. You can line the bottom with building sand. Easy to clean (just sift out the droppings) and easy to monitor the droppings. Some natural branches will be fine as perches. No need for a nightbox, they probably won't go inside. They will rather choose the highest spot in the cage for sleeping at night. You can fasten a little reed basket in the one corner so that they have a nesting spot. 

Do you have the top part covered? If not, cover half and also the one side of the aviary. This will make them feel safer.

Put their food and water dishes on the floor. Also a little dish with grit. They love spinach. You can start growing some in pots and put the pots inside the aviary so that they can help themselves to it.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

That's very nice, question, is that going to be outside or inside ?


----------



## FreddyCH (Nov 28, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> That's very nice, question, is that going to be outside or inside ?


Thanks! It's going to be an indoor aviary. 
In the meantime the cage arrived and I will start decorating during the weekend.




Marina B said:


> That's a nice cage. Keep things natural. You can line the bottom with building sand. Easy to clean (just sift out the droppings) and easy to monitor the droppings. Some natural branches will be fine as perches. No need for a nightbox, they probably won't go inside. They will rather choose the highest spot in the cage for sleeping at night. You can fasten a little reed basket in the one corner so that they have a nesting spot.
> 
> Do you have the top part covered? If not, cover half and also the one side of the aviary. This will make them feel safer.
> 
> Put their food and water dishes on the floor. Also a little dish with grit. They love spinach. You can start growing some in pots and put the pots inside the aviary so that they can help themselves to it.


Thank you for your tips, they are really helpful! I'll get them a basket, collect some branches and cover half of the top part. Gonna get some spinach seeds as well and grow them a nice plant.


----------



## Alliegator28 (May 14, 2021)

I use outdoor fake grass rug in my dove aviary. It’s so easy i shovel it daily and switch it out once in awhile and throw it in the wash no dryer. It’s been my favorite so far it’s really easy . I bought it at lowes


----------

